# Болит всё... Остеохондроз?



## Mak23 (11 Фев 2017)

Здравствуйте!  Очень надеюсь на помощь!  Сил больше нет. Мне плохо и страшно. И у меня крик души!
Все началось за пару недель до НГ, после похода в бассей, почувствовала что у меня тянет правую руку и отдает боль в лопатку. Вспомнила, что ранее при подобных болят врач назначала диклофенак в уколах.  Решила снова снять приступ боли этим лекарством. Колола два дня. Колола сама себе! При первом укола почувствовала, что как то не так уколола,возможно выше положенного места. Боль распространилась по ноге,в месте укола было больно. Было больно сидеть, но я все свалила на сам укол. После второго укола, так же было больно. Но в этот раз уколола как надо)))
В этот же день вышла на улицу без шапки,почувствовала, что замерзла.  Потом ехала в транспорте, было жарко, а когда вышла снова замерзла. Так вот в эту же ночь, я проснулась от жуткой боли в шее, на утро не могла шевелиться.  Это продолжалось около недели, к врачу смогла обратиться непосредственно перед самим НГ. Мне были назначены ОАК, так же мазь долгит гель и обезболивающие препараты.   так же уколы мильгаммы 10 дней.Острую боль удалось снять. Но доконца так и не прошло.  После Нг,я получила результаты Оак,все было в норме кроме лимфоцитов, 42 при верхней границе 39. Врач назначил мидокалм, физиотерапию и Лфк. Так же был сделан рентген грудного отдела,т.к боль с шеи перешла на область лопаток,сначала с одной стороны болело, потом перешло и на другую , рентген выявил остеохондроз и артроз.После мидокалма и физио стало лучше. Боль если не ушла полностью, то столом гораздо легче. Я перестала задыхаться,смогла снова нормально двигаться. 
Так вот после того как прошла боль в груди,перешло все на ноги, ягодицы и суставы. Боли как таковой сильной нет и не было. Но есть чувство тяжести в ногах,и икрах. Так же, после длительного сидения немеют ягодицы и копчик,иногда стреляет в поясницу. Начали болеть руки, точнее кисти, они могут неметь. При этом мне не больно ходить или спускаться по ступенькам, мне не больно поднимать тяжести. Но чувствую постоянный дискомфорт. Так же иногда стреляет в стопы. У меня постоянный страх. Ночью при этом у меня ничего не болит, сплю хлрошо.но стоит проснуться,как начинается все по новой.  Врачи отправляют на различные обследования, но они не имеют отношения к моим болям. Я уже сделала Узи:груди (мастопатия) ,малого таза (фолликулярная киста левого яичника,эндометриоз), брюшной полости (перекрут желчного), мочевого пузыря,почек (все в норме). При этом говорят,что боли мои из за остеохондроза! Других обследований не назначают. Прописали фенибут, келтикан, бифиформ! Я не понимаю, что делать и для чего я пью все эти таблетки,если мне ничего не помогает.  Мне уже страшно просыпаться по утрам. Я боюсь,что у меня снова что то начнет болеть.  У меня нет сил ни на что,а уж пол желание я вообще молчу. Иногда могу отвлечься на что то и боли не чувствую.  Но стоит снова остаться одной,как начинается все заново.  Понимаю что мне уже к психиатру пора! 
Помогите мне пожалуйста!  Подскажите может ли остеохондроз давать такого рода боли,может ли он "блуждать" от шеи к пяткам)? Какие анализы мне стоит сдать и какие обследования пройти? К каким врачам обращаться? Я уже с жизнью прощаюсь, а у меня трое детей! Я им нужна! Помогите пожалуйста!!! 
Если это важно.  Мне 33 года,не работаю,трое детей,10 лет и 2,8- двойняшкам! 
Спортом не занимаюсь, в анамнезе -варикоз.


----------



## DBy (12 Фев 2017)

Mak23 написал(а):


> Но чувствую постоянный дискомфорт.



Дорогая Mak23, я не врач и советами не смогу поделиться, но просто хочу сказать, что понимаю Ваше состояние. У меня тоже не боль, а дискомфорт везде и сильная слабость. У меня скорее всего, причина именно в шее, хотя и отдает тоже в слабость ног и бедро (связи не пойму пока и никто пока не объяснил). И тоже дети маленькие, и тоже страшновато. Я только недавно на этом форуме, и врачи быстро отвечают. Так что надеюсь, с их помощью и с помощью других форумчан, найдется какой-то путь в выздоравлению и возвращению к нормально жизни.


----------



## Mak23 (12 Фев 2017)

DBy написал(а):


> связи не пойму пока и никто пока не объяснил


Спасибо огромное за поддержку! 
А мне как раз все в однин голос твердят, это остеохондроз!  он именно так и болит! он просто у Вас блуждает...
Куда блуждает,как блуждает, почему при этом не помогает их лечение никто так и не ответил,ни хирург,ни терапевт,на физиотерапевт!


----------



## La murr (12 Фев 2017)

@Mak23, Юлия, здравствуйте!
Пригласите в тему докторов.
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/
С пациентами в Москве работают доктора Рудковский и Ступин - 
http://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/
http://www.medhouse.ru/members/455/


----------



## AIR (12 Фев 2017)

Думаю,  что скорее всего,  всё как у всех... несколько перегрузили мышцы плечевого пояса справа в бассейне. .. переохлаждение обострило по типу миозита... а в дальнейшем симптоматика в основном обусловлена лабильной, впечатлительной,  эмоциональной нервной системой.. Понемногу с неврологом уравновесить нервную систему, неспеша заняться легкими общими упражнениями...


----------



## Mak23 (12 Фев 2017)

Спасибо Вам большое!
Если я правильно поняла,то мрт и другие обследования делать ее стоит? или все же лучше сделать, для своего же успокоения?
А как на счет массажа?  не повредит ли он мне?
И еще,неужели при различных проблемах с неврологией могут быть такие затяжные  и разные по своему характеру боли? Болит то по настоящему!  и в разных местах!
Правда сегодня заметила,что именно сегодня мне немного легче,т.е тянуще-жгучие боли в костях или мышцах есть,но не на столько интенсивны. схватывает периодически и в разных местах,то лопатку кольнет ,то в пятку стрельнет!
И последний вопрос, стоит ли продолжать лечение келтиканом и продолжать ли мазать места боли различными мазями?


----------



## натач (13 Фев 2017)

Mak23 написал(а):


> Спасибо Вам большое!
> Если я правильно поняла,то мрт и другие обследования делать ее стоит? или все же лучше сделать, для своего же успокоения?
> А как на счет массажа?  не повредит ли он мне?
> И еще,неужели при различных проблемах с неврологией могут быть такие затяжные  и разные по своему характеру боли? Болит то по настоящему!  и в разных местах!
> ...


А может быть вам сьездить к докторам которых вам рекомендуют ? AIR или Ступину?


----------



## AIR (13 Фев 2017)

Mak23 написал(а):


> Если я правильно поняла,то мрт и другие обследования делать ее стоит? или все же лучше сделать, для своего же успокоения?


Если для успокоения, то стоит..


Mak23 написал(а):


> А как на счет массажа? не повредит ли он мне?


Зависит от того, кто и как будет делать и от вашего индивидуального восприятия..


Mak23 написал(а):


> И еще,неужели при различных проблемах с неврологией могут быть такие затяжные и разные по своему характеру боли? Болит то по настоящему! и в разных местах


Это как раз и говорит об отсутствии явных локальных нарушений и, скорее,  о нарушении регуляторных функций нервной системы..


Mak23 написал(а):


> Правда сегодня заметила,что именно сегодня мне немного легче,т.е тянуще-жгучие боли в костях или мышцах есть,но не на столько интенсивны. схватывает периодически и в разных местах,то лопатку кольнет ,то в пятку стрельнет!


Значит и дальше ситуация будет улучшаться..


Mak23 написал(а):


> И последний вопрос, стоит ли продолжать лечение келтиканом и продолжать ли мазать места боли различными мазями?


Это , все же, лучше ответит тот, кто смотрел Вас..


----------



## Mak23 (13 Фев 2017)

@AIR, 
Спасибо большое за ответ!
А еще такой вопрос!  Может ли боль в ногах как то быть связана с варикозом?
Утром сегодня почувствовала боль в колене и тяжесть в ногах, сразу после пробуждения.  как будто я долго ходила и ноги устали? еще какое то непонятное чувство как буд то мурашки по ногам. я не могу правильно объяснить возможно. но  есть чувство тяжести и покалывания в икрах. могут ли быть проблемы с сосудами например?


----------



## Mak23 (24 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора и жители форума!
Я снова с теми же вопросами, т.к состояние моё не улучшается, а прогрессирует.
Обратилась к неврологу с моей проблемой. Был назначен рентген пояснично крестцового отдела. Диагноз, неоартроз, остреохондроз.
Снова назначено лечение, мидокалм, физ.упражнения.
Начала делать зарядку. Обратилась к остеопату, после двух сеансов, стало гораздо лучше в шейном и грудном отделе, головные боли прошли, да и настроение что ли появилось.
Остеопат, сказал, что в принципе не видит у меня особые проблемы. Но лечение продолжаем. 

Снова посетила невролога, было назначено лечение, мидокалм и уколы амелотекс. После первого укола стало немного лучше. Но к третьему уколы боли вернулись.
Сейчас очень беспокоит область поясницы и крестца. От крестца боли идут в ягодицы, бедра, седалищные бугры, копчик и даже отдаёт в прямую кишку.  Я до конца не могу понять где именно болит, т.к каждый день боли разные. 

Заметила, что когда хожу, то практически ничего не болит. Но стоит занять положение сидя или полусидя, на мягком или на жестком, однаково, начинает неметь  область крестца. И долго это ощущение не проходит.  Ещё когда например подметаю и убираюсь с пылесосом, то начинает болеть поясница. Стала хуже спать, засыпаю легко, но просыпаюсь по ночам в одно и тоже время, около 4-5 утра. Потом правда засыпаю снова, но сон более чёткий. Могу до 7 утра просыпаться снова каждые пол часа. Ещё иногда неудобно спать на спине, так же немеет крестец. Занимаю положение на боку, и иногда чувствую дискомфорт в суставе.

Ноги последнее время не беспокоят, а вот боли в крестцовом отделе и ягодицах сводят с ума.
Невролог сказала, что не видит симптоматики грыжи.  Говори, Что это остреохондроз!
А я накрутила себя, каждый день читаю интернет, и там ничего хорошего не написано, во всех статьях на эту тему стоят чуть ли ни на первом месте опухоли. Мне страшно. И непонятно почему врач не назначает дополнительные обследования?!
Хочу сама сделать мрт, но не знаю какого отдела, пояснично-крестцового или область крестца и копчика.
Подскажите пожалуйста, что делать? И что же это может быть? И наверное главный вопрос, может ли это быть симптомами опухолей?


----------



## La murr (24 Мар 2017)

@Mak23, Юлия, пригласите в тему доктора Заборовского


----------



## AIR (24 Мар 2017)

Я хоть и не Заборовский,  но раз меня спросили - отвечу..


Mak23 написал(а):


> И наверное главный вопрос, может ли это быть симптомами опухолей?


Чушь!


Mak23 написал(а):


> Хочу сама сделать мрт, но не знаю какого отдела, пояснично-крестцового или область крестца и копчика.


Нет смысла, и так все ясно, хотя руками "посмотреть " было бы хорошо...
При желании можно выложить обычный рентген пояснично-крестцового отдела. .
Имеется, судя по всему нарушение статики, туловище наклонено вперед, нагружаются мышцы поясницы и постепенно сковываются....Поэтому нагрузка начинает распространяться ниже..  вот и получается:


Mak23 написал(а):


> От крестца боли идут в ягодицы, бедра, седалищные бугры, копчик и даже отдаёт в прямую кишк


Ситуация достаточно стандартная... и лечится свободно мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии. ..
Поэтому:


Mak23 написал(а):


> Мне страшно.


Совершенно напрасно!


----------



## Mak23 (24 Мар 2017)

@AIR, 
Спасибо Вам огромное!!! Как камень с сердца упал.
У меня такие мысли возникли от того, что я и уколы и таблетки пью и ничего не помогает!!!
Снимок пытаюсь выложить, но выдаёт какую то ошибку.
А мануальный терапевт и остеопат, это не одно и тоже? Простите за столь глупый вопрос, просто я в этом плане, полный профан.
К сожалению снова не могу показать фото рентгена, только описание врача.


----------



## AIR (24 Мар 2017)

Mak23 написал(а):


> К сожалению снова не могу показать фото рентгена, только описание врача.


Не-а,  бумашку не надо..


Mak23 написал(а):


> А мануальный терапевт и остеопат, это не одно и тоже?


Обычно разное, но бывает и одно и тоже... но это не суть главное... нужны голова и руки и опыт работы с этим отделом , что встречается вместе редко...


----------



## натач (24 Мар 2017)

Сделайте пояснично-крестцовый сначала. С ним к врачу. Просто у меня через 2 года только догадались сделать Мрт кпс. А там проблема . Вот так бывает.


----------



## Mak23 (24 Мар 2017)

натач написал(а):


> Сделайте пояснично-крестцовый сначала. С ним к врачу. Просто у меня через 2 года только догадались сделать Мрт кпс. А там проблема . Вот так бывает.


Какая?


----------



## Mak23 (24 Мар 2017)

@AIR, кажется получилось. Посмотрите пожалуйста снимок.


----------



## AIR (24 Мар 2017)

Mak23 написал(а):


> @AIR, кажется получилось. Посмотрите пожалуйста снимок.


Описывать не стану , лишь подтвержу выше сказанное. ..
P.S. Если очень хочется, напишите в личку - разжуваю . ..


----------



## Mak23 (24 Мар 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Описывать не стану , лишь подтвержу выше сказанное. ..


Т.е ничего страшного, правильно? 
Мануальный терапевт мне в помощь? 
Скажите, а где Вы принимаете и как можно к Вам попасть?


----------



## AIR (24 Мар 2017)

Mak23 написал(а):


> Скажите, а где Вы принимаете и как можно к Вам попасть?


В Маскве я


----------



## Mak23 (24 Мар 2017)

А как попасть? Куда звонить?


----------



## натач (24 Мар 2017)

Mak23 написал(а):


> Какая?


Сакроилеит.  Но у вас может быть другое. Я бы сделала Мрт и к AIR.

Нажми на фото доктора , там в его профиле найдете информацию.


----------



## Mak23 (24 Мар 2017)

Спасибо!



натач написал(а):


> Сакроилеит.  Но у вас может быть другое. Я бы сделала Мрт и к AIR.


 Это лечится? У меня главный вопрос, излечимо ли это?


----------



## AIR (24 Мар 2017)

Mak23 написал(а):


> Это лечится? У меня главный вопрос, излечимо ли это?


Я бы, в таком вопросе, перечитал свои сообщения. .


----------



## Mak23 (17 Ноя 2017)

Вот спустя почти пол года, я снова вернулась сюда, за помощью. Новую тему не создаю, продолжу тут. 
В марте начала ходить к остеопату, после трех сеансов мне стало лучше. Не знаю то-ли он помог, то-ли весна наступила, то-ли научилась жить с постоянными болями )
В мае меня настигла новая проблема, начались боли в горле, сухость, першение, ком в горле, мокрота, которая трудно отходит. Давило в области щитовидки. Анализы на гормоны, узи щитовидки не выявили никаких отклонений. Эндокринолог отправил со словами больше отдыхать и не думать о плохом.
Начались хождения по Лор врачам. Один поставил диагноз тонзилит, назначил промывания миндалин, один раз промыли, больше не пошла, т.к диагноз был ошибочный и промывать там было нечего. Пошла к другому врачу, диагноз хронический фарингит, лечение полоскания, имудон. Из рекомендаций, сделать гастроскопию. Гастроскопия выявила хронический гастрит, рефлюкс эзофагит. При приеме препаратов, становилось легче. Но горло переодически все равно сухое и першит,часто откашливаюсь, что бы вернуть голос,  стали часто воспаляться миндалины, то с одной стороны, то с обеих. Но с горлом всегда мучилась, чуть холодной воды попью и на утро больно глотать.
Под углом нижней  челюсти при нажатии было больно, как будто жгутик какой-то, с правой стороны он болезнее чем с левой. Терапевт и хирург сказали лимфоузел, но это не он точно. Лимфоузел круглый, а это как канатик. Иногда при поднятии или отпущении головы были как бы прострелы под челюстью как раз в этом месте. К слову анализ крови не выявил воспаления лимфоузлов и врач при повторном осмотре лимфоузлы не нащупал, но жгутик остался на месте. Так же при нажатии болезненный и раза два три в день есть как бы прострелы в него. Отдающие в скулу, ухо, и саму нижнюю челюсть, иногда покалывания в области губ, под ними, в нос. Продолжаются не долго, кольнет и отпустит. 
Потом начались неприятные ощущения в языке, оставались следы зубов, после острого начинал щипать, появился налет. Гастроэнтеролог отправил на дыхательный тест (ещё не делала) и к стоматологу. Стоматолог терапевт сказал надо за лечить зубы, есть кариес. Отправил к стоматологу хирургу, проверить слюную железу. Осмотрев её, врач отправил снова к лору, т.к как таковых стоматологических проблем не нашёл. Слюнная железа без изменений. Но иногда её сводит, когда ем что то кислое.
Получается замкнутый круг, постоянные походы по врачам, при чем по одним и тем же. При этом сохраняются боли в шее, с боку и ближе к затылку. Добавились боли в лопатке (прострелы) , в позвоночнике, при глубоком вдохе может схватывать шею, заднюю сторону. Иногда не хватает воздуха, как будто славило грудь, становится трудно дышать. В такие моменты охватывает паника, начинает все болеть, шея, горло как будто то душат и там появляется инородное тело, лопатки,плечо,  сразу колет где только может, отдаёт в висок, немеет рука, чаще правая. Вообще все эти боли в основном с правой стороны. От головы и до лопаток. Плюс захватывает лицо. Эти боли не постоянны, но за день такое может случится от раза до пяти. 
Собираюсь снова на приём к лору и неврологу. 
Скажите пожалуйста, все это может ли быть причиной остеохондроза или это что то другое. Интернет снова пишет страсти, я снова себя похоронила. Начиталась про опухоли шеи и горла, все симптомы на лицо. Очень страшно.

Забыла добавить, рентген шеи выявил только нестабильность, снимка на руках нет, только описание. Так же есть переодически головокружение и слабость. Так же колет и в груди. Различные мази дают временное облегчение.


----------



## La murr (17 Ноя 2017)

Mak23 написал(а):


> ...рентген шеи выявил только нестабильность, снимка на руках нет, только описание...


@Mak23, Юлия, покажите, пожалуйста, всё, что есть на руках.


----------



## Mak23 (17 Ноя 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @Mak23, Юлия, покажите, пожалуйста, всё, что есть на руках.


Подскажите пожалуйста, сохраняются ли старые вложение на форуме, я выкладывала ранее рентген грудной клетки и т.б суставов, а найти не могу!


----------



## La murr (17 Ноя 2017)

Юлия, если Вы размещали снимки на форуме, они сохраняются.
Изображения по внешним ссылкам в этом плане более уязвимы...
Вы это ищете?


----------



## Mak23 (17 Ноя 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Юлия, если Вы размещали снимки на форуме, они сохраняются.
> Изображения по внешним ссылкам в этом плане более уязвимы...
> Вы это ищете?


Да спасибо!


----------



## Mak23 (17 Ноя 2017)

Вот проводимые за последнее время обследования, не знаю нужны ли они.
Флюорография в норме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2017)

Вот неплохо перечислены причины.
Уберите те, что Вам у же отсеяли в процессе обследования:

*Вероятные причины комка в горле*
Рассмотрим факторы, которые чаще всего провоцируют появление данного неприятного симптома.
1. *Стресс, депрессивное состояние*
Сильное волнение, нервное расстройство, страх, испуг - все это может являться причиной комка в горле. Чаще всего эта проблема встречается у эмоционально нестабильных людей и носит эпизодический характер. Связано данное ощущение со спазмом мышц в горле в ответ на психоэмоциональное потрясение, при этом человек также обычно ощущает сухость во рту, недостаток воздуха, у него проступает холодный пот.
2. *Паническая атака*
Внезапный приступ необъяснимой сильной тревоги, страха, ощущения внутреннего напряжения, которое может возникать в результате расстройства вегетативной нервной системы или других заболеваний, также может сопровождаться комом в горле. При этом также могут присутствовать такие проявления, как сердцебиение, онемение и покалывание в конечностях, тошнота, спутанность мыслей, боль в области сердца и пр.
3. *Заболевания щитовидной железы*
Развивающиеся или прогрессирующие нарушения функционирования щитовидки, часто обусловленные нехваткой йода в организме, могут проявляться ощущением комка или инородного тела в горле. Связано это может быть с увеличением железы в размерах, ее воспалением, формированием зоба, появлением в ее тканях злокачественных образований. Другими проявлениями в данном случае могут являться: потливость, пищеварительные нарушения, резкое изменение массы тела, раздражительность и пр.
4. *Воспалительные патологии в горле*
Хроническое или острое воспаление слизистых гортани, глотки, носоглотки, миндалин, надгортанника и т.д., развивающееся вследствие инфекционных и неинфекционных факторов, сопровождается отечностью тканей, что может создавать ощущение комка. Также подобные патологии сопровождаются образованием слизи, которая может загустевать и скапливаться. Как правило, при этом присутствуют и другие признаки заболевания: боль в горле, усиливающаяся при глотании, повышение температуры тела, головная боль и пр.
5. *Новообразования*
Доброкачественные и злокачественные опухоли, папилломы и некоторые другие образования достаточно часто локализуются в области гортани, ротоглотки, трахеи. Характерными их проявлениями как раз служат ощущения комка или инородного тела в горле, затруднение дыхания и глотания, болезненность.
6. *Остеохондроз шейного отдела позвоночника*
Часто ощущение комка в горле связано с проблемами с позвоночником, локализующихся в шейном отделе и провоцирующих затруднение кровообращения. Насторожить должны и сопутствующие проявления: боль в шее, затылочной части головы, скачки артериального давления, головокружения, тошнота и пр.
5. *Желудочно-кишечные патологии*
Если ощущению кома в горле сопутствуют такие симптомы, как изжога, жжение во рту, кислый привкус, отрыжка, дискомфорт в области живота, тошнота, то, вероятнее всего, проблема кроется в гастроэнтерологических расстройствах. В частности, это может быть связано с гастроэзофагеальнай болезнью


----------



## Mak23 (17 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот неплохо перечислены причины.
> Уберите те, что Вам у же отсеяли в процессе обследования:



1.Стресс испытываю постоянно, потому что постоянно что то болит. Решу одну проблему, успокоюсь, через пару дней болит снова,либо что то новое, либо старое, но по другому. 
2. Ни один врач не говорил мне о подобном. 
3. Анализы и узи не выявили проблем с щитовидкой. 
4. У Лор была три раза, один поставил тонзилит, второй хронический фарингит.  
5. Ни один врач даже не предполагал подобного и не отправлял на доп.обследования. 
Ощущения комка есть не всегда. Глотать не больно, инородное тело чаще испытываю, чаще после того как полежу на спине, когда подбородок прикосается к груди. 
6. Рентген шейного отдела - нарушение статики. 
Рентген грудного отдела- остеохондроз, артроз реберно поперечных отростков. 
Флюорография норма. 
7. Гастроскопия - гастрит, рефлюкс эзофагит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2017)

1.Стресс испытываю постоянно, потому что постоянно что то болит. Решу одну проблему, успокоюсь, через пару дней болит снова,либо что то новое, либо старое, но по другому.
2. Ни один врач не говорил мне о подобном.
Остается вот это.


----------



## Mak23 (17 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, т.е вы склоняется все таки к тому, что все это связано с неврологией или психосоматикой?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2017)

Если ничего не найдут врачи, то  что еще предполагать?


----------



## Mak23 (17 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если ничего не найдут врачи, то  что еще предполагать?


Может они просто плохо ищут? Или не хотят искать! 
Потому что получается замкнутый круг, они футболят меня как мяч друг к другу. А проблем становится больше и каждый раз характер моих болей разный.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2017)

Выходов не много.
Давайте рассуждать.
1. Если что-то есть, то это не серьезное, поскольку проведенное обследование точно нашло бы серьёзную болезнь (опухоль).
Искать надо из расчета: либо что-то найдем, либо рано или поздно пройдет, либо рано иди поздно вылезет.
2. Так как серьезного нет, искать продолжаем, то надо в любом случае успокоиться.
Тем более что по статистики, наиболее частой причиной таких ощущенений является психоэмоциональное  расстройство. Значит посещение специалиста по таким расстройством и прием препаратов является наиболее перспективным способом лечения.


----------



## Mak23 (18 Ноя 2017)

Спасибо Вам! Буду искать  дальше...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2017)

Я вообще-то о лечении говорил, а не о поиске.


----------



## Mak23 (18 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, ну я как бы поняла, лечить имеющее, успокоиться, но искать продолжаем, т.к проблема остаётся и боли никуда не уходят.


----------



## Olgittana (4 Фев 2021)

Mak23 написал(а):


> Спасибо огромное за поддержку!
> А мне как раз все в один голос твердят, это остеохондроз!  он именно так и болит! он просто у Вас блуждает...
> Куда блуждает,как блуждает, почему при этом не помогает их лечение никто так и не ответил,ни хирург,ни терапевт,на физиотерапевт!


Тоже блуждающий. Уходит с шеи, идёт в поясницу и потом в грудной. Покоя нет вообще. Всегда болит что то.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (26 Фев 2021)

Ну, ребята, ну не бывает такого диагноза "Блуждающий остеохондроз"!
Ну кто такой термин придумал?) 
Думают, пациенты вообще дураки?


----------



## Eugenius (26 Июл 2021)

@Mak23 интересно как у Вас дела, почти 4 года прошло, нашли что-то? Или все таки психика?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (26 Июл 2021)

Да, мне тоже интересно, разобралась ли автор темы со своей проблемой


----------

